# Agradecimiento en el hilo



## solfinker

Hola.
Tengo una duda sobre la forma correcta de agradecer una respuesta a un hilo. He leído las "reglas" pero no he sabido encontrar nada.
El tema es: 
Publico un hilo.
Alguien contesta y :
1. Agradezco haciendo referencia o no al contestante (@Whoever v.gr.)
2. No agradezco, aunque la respuesta me haya sido de ayuda.
3. Agradezco cada vez que alguien hace una aportación al hilo.

Agradeciendo, que no cuesta nada, creo que estoy de alguna manera cargando el foro y subiendo mi hilo hacia los más recientes, sin necesidad.
Pero por otro lado, me sabe mal no dar las gracias a cualquiera que haya leído y aportado algo al hilo iniciado por mí.
¿Qué debo hacer?

Gracias.


----------



## eno2

Mejor no subir hilos sin necesidad en mi opinión no muy humilde; agradeciendo de una vez a todos los participantes (puedes resaltar algunos: 'especialmente a...') después de un bien lapso de tiempo sin aportaciones  nuevas.


----------



## bearded

Hola perdona mi malo Espanol.
Al final del texto de tu hilo siempre puedes anadir ''muchas gracias de antemano''...
(no tengo tilde en este tablet, lo siento)


PS. I changed ''por antemano'' to  ''de antemano'', see #4, 5.


----------



## eno2

Domtom said:


> -
> Se dice _de antemano_, y no _por antemano_.
> 
> Pero sí puedes decir _por adelantado_, que es sinónimo. (Mira.)


----------



## bearded

Gracias, eno. Voy a editarlo (escribì en ''malo Espanol''...como previsto).


----------



## solfinker

Thanks in advanced?


----------



## bearded

''Thank you in advance''.


----------



## wildan1

Cada vez que escribes "Gracias" tu hilo reaparece en la primer página del foro, lo que quita la oportunidad de atención a otros miembros que están esperando una respuesta a sus preguntas.

Mejor decir gracias de antemano o esperar que el hilo se tranquilize y agradecer a todos con un solo mensaje.


----------

